# HOW MUCH???



## teomm (Feb 23, 2016)

I negotiated with the seller on ebay and I managed to get me to sell these pieces to 250 euro, what do you think?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 23, 2016)

Way over priced.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 23, 2016)

EUR $250 sounds a little high.
Each, or for the lot. Same difference.


----------



## teomm (Feb 23, 2016)

For all!!! what is the right price ? how many grams could extract from this lot ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 23, 2016)

By the amount of gold per pound, the side-braze packages are the most valuable. For these, the fewer the number of leads (legs) they have, the more valuable they are per pound. Some are hard to count but I see 16 leads, 24 leads, and 40 leads. There is one 64 lead. Not counting the Eproms (with the window), the 16 leads are worth about $360/#, the 24 leads about $270/#, and the 40 leads about $180/#. The high value on these is mainly due to the gold braze that holds the lid and the chip.

The Eproms are worth a little less per pound because the lid/window weighs more than a regular lid.

I'm thinking the 486 packages run about $60/#. May be a little higher.


----------

